# Help - looking around at clubs



## SquareDaff (28 May 2012)

Does anyone know of any clubs/links to club sites in the South Leeds/Wakefield area?
I'm interested in giving a club a ride. I'm not really interested in being ultra competitive. I just want to get out with like minded people.


----------

